# lumberjock avatar self portrait photo contest



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Rules of the contest:

digital camera

self portrait

turn camera around take three photos of yourself

pick the best one and use it as your avatar

list all three photos here in 160×120 format

should be fun !

I double dare you !!!




























​


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

OK Dan. Its 2:30 in the morning and I can't sleep so accept your double dare. Take your pick.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha too funny. 
Steve, that is hilarious.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

really cool !

who's NEXT !!!

double DARE YOU !!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thats funny Steve , This is my transition from summer to winter


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

first of all I cheated - I used my "photo booth" on my mac instead of a digital camera.
here I am going thru the LJ Pulse.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is my entry. 3 really ugly closeups taken when I recently cut short what little hair I've got.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

these are great !!

who is the next contestant ?

Douglas ? Thos ? Karson ? Bob ? Lee ? Peggy ?? Mike ? Don ? Martin ? Mike ? John ? Max ? Wayne ? dennis ? Scott ? Jack ? Frank ? Mark ? Greg ? Tom ? Blake ? Bryno ? !!!!!

*I double-dog DARE YOU !!!*


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm laughing , but I haven't figured out how to set up the photo account.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sheesh.. no excuse.. email the pix to someone and let them post them for you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, I'll give it a shot. The third pic is my Clark Kent impersonation.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

this is gonna get good!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Get your camera Zuki. You can't dodge this contest !!

Don't make me DARE you !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Ms Debbie is HOT!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Notice blood shot eyes. Too much laptop time.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Deb, me thinks you ought to send a substitute to check out Odie's shop. Just a suggestion ;-)


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm in…

Digital camera - and the bathroom mirror!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

it's ok Chip.. I go in disguise, with my beaver hat and LumberJock jacket-he'll never recognize me


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

still waiting lumberbuds !

Don't make me DARE you !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

OK OK


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good one Karson !

who is the next contestant ?

still waiting for Lee, Zuki , Douglas ? Thos ? Karson ? Bob ??? Mike ? Don ? Martin ? Mike ? John ? Max ? Wayne ? dennis ? Scott ? Jack ? Frank ? Mark ? Greg ? Tom ? Blake ? Bryno ? !!!!!

I dingle-dong-double-dog DARE YOU !!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a hard time focusing before I got it right.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha now that is fun. 
this is a pix of my granddaughter:







using the Photo Booth.

and here I am in my transitional transformation form from Roswell - to - LumberJock… I told you my genealogy keeps pointing to aliens!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*That's a cute one Debbie!*

I just found out what you can do with Photo Booth.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I posted a second picture Dick.. you probably missed it.

Photo Booth has given our family a lot of entertainment!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*The Sky Is Falling!* LOL

I found out that Photo Booth has a flash built in the screen, & my first Pictures were over exposed,

until I learned to turn off the flash.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

CharlieM

I think you can trim it shorter than that.

When my hair shows only slightly, Barb says you need a haircut, LOL


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I accept.


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Here we go…...



























​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

who's this cutie pie ? whoops … it's Peggy !


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

would the real dick cain please stand up !! lol


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

odie said ms deb was hot . with this pic shes got my parrot struttin around on my desk crowin like a rooster so he either thinks shes hot or maybe he wants her to know he *is *a rooster !!lol


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

the aliens have landed in HIBBING MINNESOTA--DONT HARM MR. CAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Blake,

The box over the head was good for about 60 full seconds of laughter, brother. That's awesome.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

one of the rules with this contest … if you post a comment, you *owe* us 3 photos !

Matt ...
Mr Trim …
Ethan …
Chip …

YOU …..... HAVE ….......BEEN ............... DARED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha good point, Dan!!! 

Hello, Rooster, big boy


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Red, What box? That's my astronaut helmet.




























I'm an Astro-Nut. (My night job)


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

This is getting a little more twisted than expected…...


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, Dan, unfortunately I'm not one to fall for Peer Pressure! The only one who has ever been able to guilt me into doing anything is my niece.

I was toying with the idea of a kilted handstand Avatar… maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

That's quite all-right Ethan, that's one picture we don't need to get. LOL.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha Ethan, that's funny.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom
It is your turn !


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Ha! Ha!These are great I'll have to figure out how to post my ugly pictures


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

gifninja.com Create custom animated gifs at gifninja.com!​


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

You eyes are putting me in a trance…...............


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey that gifninja is pretty cool.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

This is my picture!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dan'l
I spend so much time standing behind people in the family photos etc, that having hit on a good picture I am loathe to change. I'll give you one other view though. Hamming it up with Pam during moonflower season (or possibly channeling Billie Holiday)


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, it's Dadoo! Showing off my 1927 Sargent #714 that I recently refinished and put back into service.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cool tool !


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Dan….you will notice that Greg3G is a CHICKEN !! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! And yes…mom still likes me best !!!!!!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

My favorite, it says "lumberjock". No more searching for clamps (bet you still lost your pencil though, I do, even if I had 3 ten minutes before)


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to find the camera first….I think its next to my pensil….where ever I left that.

BTW….now you know why mom never let you play with sharp objects…..go ahead…give it one more squeeze.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Now I've got my Halloween costume for next year. Nice


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You are sure having fun Dan.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

it is all Peggy's fault !


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Trust me, I have nothing to do with this insanity!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

25 years
25 long years
25 long, long, long years










​


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang it, Dan you're making me dizzy!! Stop that!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I think Dan got stuck on the electric sander


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

That's what it looks like when a piece of wood gets stuck in my scroll saw and just jackhammers away while I fumble for the off switch. Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dan, Your in trouble!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

guess I will never learn










​


----------

